
A little anti-anti-hype - luu
https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/anti-anti-hype
======
MichaelCrawford
While I have yet to actually learn Ruby, I greatly enjoyed reading the first
little bit of the Poignant Guide.

I like Python, I really do, but it's quite unlike the Python culture to have
anything so much as resembling Ruby's Poignant Guide.

What Steve Yegge says about the Python communities response to "Why doesn't
'quit' exit the interpreter" \- ie "RTFM" \- is much the same reason I don't
use Slackware anymore. It wasn't that I didn't like Slackware, or didn't know
how to use it, but that so many Slackware Neckbears had so little patience for
the newbies.

